# uk qulification



## leon colborne (Jan 2, 2014)

Hello always been a dream to move to Australia. My UK qulifications are NVQ 2 and 3 health and social care HNC health and social care HND health and social care. I work as a residential support worker in the UK.. Would love to follow my dream are these qulifactions any use in Australia. Many thanks. My partner is also a cook with nvq 2 and 3. Thanks for your help Leon.


----------

